# Spend $200 or less in discretionary spending in May



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Mission Accomplished for April...now I will attempt the same in May. In April, I didn't really end up buying too many tangible things since I wasted money on small things like coffee and occasionally spent too much on overpriced drinks. This month I want to skip that stuff and buy stuff like books and other things that will last.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

coool.... a new goal  
so what did you get for april's left over (if there is any)?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

well i haven't decided what i'm going to get yet


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/1 - $3.78

Total - $3.78


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/2 - $27.19 (but I had 2 hot dates!)

Total - $30.97


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/3 - $14.00

Total - $44.97

Ok, I got my April gift today which was the book Reinventing your Life by Klosko and Young, recommended by yeah_yeah_yeah. I also threw the coffee I got today into the gift to use it all up. I spent $14 on a pizza today. I'm really not doing too good for May so far haha.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/4 - $2.73

Total - $47.70


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> 5/4 - $2.73


you know im gonna ask.
what did you get for 2.73 ?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Great goal. Good luck.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

torlin said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > 5/4 - $2.73
> ...


a large iced coffee from starbucks


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/5 - $1.75

Total - $49.45


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> 5/5 - $1.75


what was 1.75 ?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/6 - $3.11

Total - $52.56

The $1.75 was a coffee...today was a coffee and a soft drink which I threw away once I read the crap that was in it.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/7 - $8.53

Total - $61.09


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Looks like both of you (doing the budgeting threads) are starting off tough this month. Should be an interesting next week or two to see if it can be made up.

(Then again, your purchases weren't so bad. Dates and RYL... nice!!)


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/8 - $1.73

Total - $62.82

I'm gonna blow my budget tomorrow cause I have a 2nd date...oh well I will have to catch up the 2nd half of the month


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, you might have to make exceptions for things like dates (or start demanding she pay for everything :lol ).


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah I spent over $100 on the date last night (she spent quite a bit, too) so I am just not going to count it...i'll just count regular spending from yesterday

5/9 - $4.78

Total - $67.60


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

$100 date>?? omg what did you do?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

we went to dinner which was like $90 cause of the wine...then we got more drinks at a bar, then she paid for the movie we went to and we had some cab fares


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> we went to dinner which was like $90 cause of the wine...then we got more drinks at a bar, then she paid for the movie we went to and we had some cab fares


Gotta do better than that. Tighten the purse-strings!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/10 - $4.00
5/11 - $0.00

Total - $71.60


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's an expensive night. Hopefully it was worth it.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/12 - $2.19

Total - $73.79


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/13 - $3.61

Total - $77.40


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

5/14 - $6.37

5/15 - $1.94

Total - $85.71


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

On track well now. June should be $175.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

ardrum said:


> On track well now. June should be $175.


haha no cause I didn't count my $125 date


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

ugh, lost track....I have cut my spending except for the dates. I'm gonna stop keeping track.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wow! awe...... it was fun watching.


----------

